# New 2007 Bianchi's...Fantastic Lineup



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

CyclingNews.com has the new lineup.....whew!!....some beautiful looking bikes. I should have waited a year. I purchased a 2006 Freccia Celeste in Celeste, the only Reparto Corse model offered in Celeste, and next year Celeste looks like it's making a big comeback. Some killer carbon fiber rides as well.

Thanks


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

Interesting read. It looks like '07 will be a good year to pull the trigger on a new Bianchi.


----------



## fastbluebike (Aug 13, 2005)

*Bianchi Lust*

  I Have Searched all over trying to find a 928L 05 with the Celeste Rear Triangle. My Friend Got the Limited Run White 928L DiLucca Model WOW! Must Have a Bianchi Again! This From a Guy with a Dogma FP and a beautiful Fondriest. I guess I may have to give up on a more Celeste Bianchi to get the 928SL. Does anyone know if Bianchi Could Do a Custom Paint? For the Celeste Fans Could you see that 07 928SL with a bunch more Celeste? That would be sweet! Campy Only though! I hope Bianchi makes a strong showing with these very nice looking rides. Fastbluebike


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

nice new selection, however you know you have a nice bike when you see next years stuff come out and you like the bianchi you already own just as much.

also i can see from the top two paint jobs why sometimes celeste is sometimes called bianchi blue


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm beggining to lose sleep at night over the 928SL.


----------



## fastbluebike (Aug 13, 2005)

Go To Gray Goat Sports in IN They Have the BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.graygoatsports.com

SWEET!!!!!!


----------

